# a problem with the editor



## e2-e4 X

Hi,

There is a problem with the editing software. When it encounters abbreviations (like СССР (Союз Советских Социалистических Республик), and others), sometimes it turns all the text of the message into lower-case letters right after submitting. A very annoying bug. 

Thanks for the attention,
E2E4


----------



## Paulfromitaly

It should happen only when you try to type the whole thread title in capitals.


----------



## e2-e4 X

Hi, Paul,

The problem is that it happens when I reply to existing threads, and, more than that, it happens randomly, that is, after an n-th edit with correcting back all the capitals eek it gets right. The last time I got it, I corrected it by putting spaces between the letters of the abbreviation ("С С С Р"); then, after submitting and checking the result, I edited the post again and removed the spaces, and it went OK that time (the post 12482195, in Russian *). As I can see, other people experience the problem, too (the post 12491400, in Russian, here the poster managed to keep just one capital letter in the beginning of the post, but he lost the rest; the abbreviation that caused the problem was probably "ЭСУМ" ("Этимологичний словник украïнскоï мови")).

My browser reports itself as Firefox 12.0.

Looking forwards to your replies. 

* the thread is called "Песня Бродского" for an unknown to me reason ("Brodskiy's Song" by Vladimir Vysotskiy),  but it deals with the expression "деревянные костюмы" (more or less, "wooden clothes", which is used metaphorically in Russian); and I think it has to do with an issue I raised in the parallel thread of this forum.


----------



## jann

Have you noticed if this bug ever affects posts that do not contain Cyrillic letters?


----------



## e2-e4 X

Hi, Jann,


jann said:


> Have you noticed if this bug ever affects posts that do not contain Cyrillic letters?


No. But this bug affects abbreviations written in Latin letters (that is, in the case I said of, after observing the bug I first tried to write СССР (Эс Эс Эс Эр) with the help of English letters (Cee Cee Cee Pee) looking the same, but it didn't work, all capitals became lowers again that time.

Thank you for your reaction...


----------



## mkellogg

Please try to find a way to tell me how I can repeat this problem every time.  Then I'll be able to investigate it for you (and everybody else).

Thanks


----------



## e2-e4 X

mkellogg said:


> Please try to find a way to tell me how I can repeat this problem every time.  Then I'll be able to investigate it for you (and everybody else).
> 
> Thanks


Здравствуйте, Майк. Беда в том, что проблема возникает именно изредка, при прочих равных. Я попробовал написать самому себе несколько личных сообщений (насколько я понимаю, при их написании используется тот же редактор), и ВСЕ аббревиатуры были переданы верно; обычно так же происходит и при отправке сообщений на форумы, но, к сожалению, не всегда.

Hi, Mike,

I am afraid, I cannot know what are conditions of such behaviour, that happens or doesn't happen in seemingly the same conditions, usually it doesn't happen. You see, in the Russian text above the word "ВСЕ" didn't cause any trouble. All I was able to try was to write to myself a few PMs and see what happens — nothing did. It is very obscure to me, all I was able to notice was that it may happen if the text with Cyrillic letters contains abbreviations.

Thank you for your attention.


----------



## e2-e4 X

covar said:


> м-да, не пушкин, и даже не цветаева.


магия имён...

собственно, можно долго (и упорно) спорить, в какой степени  четверостишие банально и банально ли оно вообще (я сознательно не говорю  про целое стихотворение, потому что оно — не тема этой дискуссии), но  технических ошибок, imho, нет.


----------



## e2-e4 X

Hi, Mike,

The above is an example of message that seems to cause trouble. I tried also to post (and then delete) some simple messages that contain the word IMHO, but they work all right.

Honestly, I don't think I'll ever be able to understand what are the conditions for such behaviour... Or, at least, that would require extensive posting (for example: doess the presence of quotes make the influence? No, not always, I checked it. Etc).

Will you? ;-)


----------



## mkellogg

Hey, I can replicate the problem here, but not at vBulletin's website.  I'm still not sure what is going on or how to fix it. Sorry.


----------



## Aserolf

Can I also add that *there's a problem inserting emoticons*?
Before, you could insert and keep writing after them. 
Now, you either have to insert them at the end of everything, or later cut and paste them where you want them to be (if it is between some text)
This is really annoying and I hope you can fix it too.

~Thanks!


----------



## e2-e4 X

Aserolf said:


> Can I also add that *there's a problem inserting emoticons*?


Hi,
I didn't notice anything like this.  But I did notice the problem with the emoticon  (coded as : D, that is, with a word that has all capitals in it). The diagnosis is the same: all capitals turn into lower case, and the code itself becomes :d (yoo can find plenty of such :d in the Russian forum, often placed in messages, written with no capitals at all).

I  don't actually know whether the latter note of mine is of help, but here  it goes...


----------

